# Reverb Help



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

I picked up a mid-sixties Kalamazoo Reverb 12 amp (see it in the Vintage section). I changed the 10" speaker and put a grounded plug on it. It sounds great. It has a pedal hardwired in for the tremolo and reverb. The tremolo works just fine, but the reverb does not. When I press on the reverb switch, there is a huge hum, and the reverb sounds like a cavernous echo, even with the reverb knob almost at zero. What can be causing this and how can I fix it?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

kyle said:


> I picked up a mid-sixties Kalamazoo Reverb 12 amp (see it in the Vintage section). I changed the 10" speaker and put a grounded plug on it. It sounds great. It has a pedal hardwired in for the tremolo and reverb. The tremolo works just fine, but the reverb does not. When I press on the reverb switch, there is a huge hum, and the reverb sounds like a cavernous echo, even with the reverb knob almost at zero. What can be causing this and how can I fix it?


The preliminary check would be making sure the cables to and from the tank are secure at the tank. If the ground is not making contact, it can make a loud hum in certian amps. If that doesn't cure it, you may have circuit problems which would require a tech.:smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love that a user named "nonreverb" answers a question about reverb!

C'mon, it's Monday morning. Things are funnier than they should be.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I love that a user named "nonreverb" answers a question about reverb!
> 
> C'mon, it's Monday morning. Things are funnier than they should be.


He is actually answering a question about nonreverb (i.e., lack thereof) in this situation .......hwopv

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> He is actually answering a question about nonreverb (i.e., lack thereof) in this situation .......hwopv
> 
> Dave


Hahaha, you got me!kqoct


----------

